# 29 gallon Biocube



## Markieemel (Oct 21, 2009)

It's suppoesed to have everthing i need for a salt water tank.

What could i keep in the tank? 
could it hold corals?
how many fish/invertibrates could i have?

anyone else have experince with they biocube?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I suggest that you visit the Pictures & Videos area of the saltwater forum. We have many members with 29 gallon biocubes. You will get some great ideas on what you can keep, and most importantly, you will learn how to correctly set up this system. 

What sort of livestock are you interested in? Do you have experience with saltwater aquariums? What attracts you to the biocube?


----------



## Markieemel (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd still want to do a mini reef, but i haven't really thought it out for a bio cube. a biocube would jus be my back up if i cant convert the 60 gallon. I want a reef tank. really bad  lol


----------



## Realistik84 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am a 29Gall Biocube owner setup for about 2-3 months now.

Do keep in mind, larger tanks = much larger upfront cost.

In ym 29gal, I spent $200 on Live rock alone, then take into account test kits, sand, media, powerhead, skimmer (if you choose to go that route). 

You can start with base rock to save costs, but it will take longer to establish, and trust me even with premium rock it takes to long because you are so eager to get going...just something to think about.


----------



## TammiKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

First, I'm not an expert. I have had my 29 gallon up and running for 1 year (+4 days).
Key thing: Patience

Because of the size of the 29G (ie depth), you can actually do a mini-reef (or nano reef). I intended on only having the live rock and a clown + anemone. Anemone has long since died, and I have gone through my share of fish, and restocking and additions. I now have in it some frog spawn, pulsating xenia (which has become a forest), sea mats (zoanthids, etc), green star polyps, various mushrooms (blue FL ricordea, green stripes, and red mushrooms). 

Unfortunately, a lot of my zoas have just disappeared. I think the culprit was a huge bristle worm that I didn't know about. But, that's another story.

Because of the nature of the lighting of the biocube, you can actually have a variety of corals in the 29G because the light still penetrates to the bottom.

I am going to see if I can put a picture of mine up, If I can figure out how to u/l a pic. Oh, the other inhabitants are a mandarin (I've had him for a year), and a maroon clown (since June 09)... and various clean up crew.
They seem to do well, despite my severe lack of water changes recently.


----------

